# 4ft fish tank free to good hom e



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have a 4ft fish tank, does leak but ideal for baby torts. its 4ft long, about 1ft deep and about 1 and a half ft high.
it comes with a black metal stand (needs a coat of paint). 

pm me , you can collect anytime. im in lytham


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

does anyone want this......................................going to tip tommorrow evening


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

wheres lytham lol


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

about 8 miles before blackpool :lol2:


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Try posting this on your local freecycle site. Someone on there might have a usefor it.


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

Taz Devil said:


> Try posting this on your local freecycle site. Someone on there might have a usefor it.


 thats where i got it from lol


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

OOH i'll have!

Are you free tuesday eve for us to collect?


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

hi ruthy, sorry hun its gone


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

Okies, not a prob


----------

